

Show HN: Airtable Guidebook – page flip CSS animation - emmettnicholas
https://airtable.com/guidebook

======
techplex
I have been waiting for this! I hope to see forms similar to google drive to
accept outside input from "non collaborators" and I can't wait for your API.

------
no_news_is
I liked it.

//# sourceMappingURL=/jsSourceMap?name=guidebook looked so inviting... but
it's a dead link?

